# Nfl



## ballen0351 (Sep 10, 2012)

MY RAVENS ARE KILLING the bengals







That is all


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 10, 2012)

Lucky you.  I'm a Chiefs fan, so I dont get to see my team lighting up the competition very often. I have no solid proof, but I think they substituted high school players into the game in the second half againt the Falcons.


----------

